# المواد والطرق الأساسية



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

المواد والطرق الأساسية

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم
أ- يتضمن العمل توريد وتركيب المواد الأساسية لجميع الأعمال الكهربائية .

1/2	المراجع
أ- SASO	الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس 
SASO 14	مواسير مياه الشرب من البلاستيك غير اللدن
SASO 15	طرق اختبار مواسير مياه الشرب من البلاستيك غير اللدن
SASO 52	طرق اختبار المفاتيح للأغراض المنزلية
SASO 55	كوابل موصلات النحاس الدائرية المعزولة بمادة PVC
SASO 56	طرق اختبار نهايات اتصال وكوابل موصلات النحاس الدائرية المعزولة بمادة PVC 
SASO 138	طرق اختبار لمبات الفلورسنت الأنبوبية لأغراض الإضاءة العامة
SASO 139	لمبات الفلورسنت الأنبوبية لأغراض الإضاءة العامة
SASO 146	طرق اختبار بوادىء تشغيل لمبات الفلورسنت الأنبوبية
SASO 182
التردد وفروق الجهد القياسية المستخدمة في نظم نقل وتوزيع التيار المتردد
SASO 203	مقاييس السلامة للتركيبات الكهربائية في المباني السكنية.
SASO 254	طرق اختبار مجارى التوصيلات البلاستيك والملحقات للتركيبات الكهربائية
SASO 255	مجارى التوصيلات البلاستيك والملحقات للتركيبات الكهربائية
SASO 443	طرق اختبار قوابس ومخارج مقابس الاستخدام المنزلي ومايماثلها من الاستخدامات العامة 
SASO 444	قوابس ومخارج مقابس الاستخدام المنزلي ومايماثلها من الاستخدامات العامة 
SASO 507	طرق اختبار وحدات تثبيت شدة التيار للمبات الفلورسنت الأنبوبية
SASO 508	وحدات تثبيت شدة التيار للمبات الفلورسنت الأنبوبية
SASO 608	طرق اختبار المحركات الكهربائية بتبريد الهواء
SASO 609	المحركات الكهربائية بتبريد الهواء
SASO 691	وحدات تثبيت شدة التيار للمبات بخار الزئبق العالي الضغط
SASO 692	طرق اختبار وحدات تثبيت شدة التيار للمبات بخار الزئبق العالي الضغط
SASO 693	محولات الطاقة من النوع الجاف
SASO 774	طرق اختبار صناديق العدادات من الألياف الزجاجية المسلحة بالبوليستر 
SASO 775	صناديق العدادات من الألياف الزجاجية المسلحة بالبوليستر 
SASO 979	خواص مقاومة الحريق للكوابل الكهربائية 
SASO 981	التركيبات الكهربائية للمباني – الجزء 1 : المجال والهدف والمبادىء الاساسية
SASO 982	التركيبات الكهربائية للمباني – الجزء 4 : الحماية للأمان – القسم 42 : الحماية ضد التأثيرات الحرارية
SASO 983	التركيبات الكهربائية للمباني – الجزء 4 : الحماية للأمان – القسم 43 : الحماية ضد التيار الزائد
SASO 984	التركيبات الكهربائية للمباني – الجزء 4 : الحماية للأمان – القسم 45 : الحماية ضد انخفاض الجهد
SASO 985	التركيبات الكهربائية للمباني – الجزء 4 : الحماية للأمان – القسم 46 : العزل والمفاتيح
SASO 986	التركيبات الكهربائية للمباني – الجزء 4 : الحماية للأمان – القسم 482 : الحماية ضد الحريق
SASO 1131	لمبات بخار الزئبق العالي الضغط
SASO 1132	طرق اختبار لمبات بخار الزئبق العالي الضغط
SASO 1267	التركيبات الكهربائية للمباني – الجزء 4 : الحماية للأمان – القسم 47 : تطبيقات قياسات الحماية للأمان – القسم 470 : القسم العام 
SASO 1268	التركيبات الكهربائية للمباني – الجزء 4 : الحماية للأمان – القسم 47 : تطبيقات قياسات الحماية للأمان – القسم 473 : قياسات الحماية 
SASO 1271	التركيبات الكهربائية للمباني – الجزء 5 : اختيار وتركيب المعدات الكهربائية – القسم 56 : خدمات الأمان 
SASO 1349	قواطع الدائرة للحماية من التيار الزائد للاستخدام المنزلي والأغراض المماثلة
SASO 1350	لمبات بخار الصوديوم العالي الضغط
SASO 1351	طرق اختبار لمبات بخار الصوديوم العالي الضغط
SASO 1415	مواسير الصلب المجلفن بطبقة زنك بالغمر على الساخن 
SASO 1416	طرق اختبار مواسير الصلب المجلفن بطبقة زنك بالغمر على الساخن 
SASO 1595	طرق الاختبار العامة لعزل وتغليف مواد الكوابل الكهربائية الجزء 4 : الطرق المحددة لمركبات البوليثلين والبوليبروبلين – القسم 1 : المقاومة لحدوث التشقق بتأثير البيئة المحيطة – اختبار الالتواء بعد التعرض الحراري فى الهواء.
SASO 1596	طرق الاختبار العامة لعزل وتغليف مواد الكوابل الكهربائية الجزء 4 : الطرق المحددة لمركبات البوليثلين والبوليبروبلين – القسم 2 : الاستطالة عند القطع بعد اختبار التهيئة المسبقة للالتواء.
SASO 1612	قواطع الدائرة للمعدات 

ب- ANSI المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية
ANSI C 2	لائحة السلامة الكهربائية الوطنية 
ANSI C.78.1	مقاييس الخصائص الكهربائية لمصابيح الفلورسنت أنواع بدء التشغيل السريع.
ANSI C80.1	مواصفات مجارى الأسلاك من الصلب الصلد المطلي بالزنك.
ANSI C80.4	مواصفات ملحقات مجارى التمديدات الكهربائية المعدنية الصلبة.
ANSI C81	قواعد وحوامل المصابيح الكهربائية .
ج- IEC	الهيئة الكهربائية الدولية
IEC 56	القواطع الكهربائية الأتوماتيكية للجهد العالي 
IEC 228	موصلات الكوابل المعزولة.
IEC 298	مفاتيح التوزيع والتحكم المغلفة لسعات الجهد الأعلى من 1ك/فولت وحتى 72.5 ك/فولت.
د- ASTM	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد
ASTM B3	مواصفات السلك النحاسي الطري أو المرن.
ASTM D256	مقاومة الصدم للبلاستيك ومواد العزل الكهربائية.
ASTM D1785	مواسير البولي فينيل كلوريد PVC جدول 40، 80، 120.
ASTM D2564	اللاصق السائل للمواسير PVC والتركيبات.
هـ- IEEE	معهد الهندسة الكهربائية والإليكترونية
37.13a	قاطع دائرة تيار متردد منخفض الجهد مستخدم في أغطية.
و- NFPA	الجمعية الوطنية للوقاية من الحريق
NFPA 70	اللائحة الوطنية للكهرباء.
ز- UL	مختبرات الضامنين
UL 1	معايير السلامة لمجارى الأسلاك المعدنية المرنة.
UL 6	مجارى الأسلاك الكهربائية المعدنية الصلبة.
UL 20	معايير الأمان للاستخدام العام للمفاتيح سريعة الفصل والوصل.
UL 50	معايير الأمان للخزائن والصناديق.
UL 67	معايير الأمان للوحات المفاتيح الكهربائية.
UL 83	معايير الأمان للأسلاك المعزولة للدائن البلاستيك الحراري.
UL 93	معايير الأمان للمفاتيح المغلفة.
UL 198	معايير الأمان للمنصهرات.
UL 493	معايير الأمان لكوابل التغذية الأرضية المعزولة بالبلاستيك الحراري ودوائر تفرع الكابلات.
UL 498	معايير الأمان لقوابس الوصل (plug) والمقابس (Receptacles).
UL 508	معايير الأمان لمعدات التحكم الصناعي.
UL 514	معايير الأمان لتركيبات وصناديق المخارج الكهربائية.
UL 651	جدول 40 و80 لمجارى الأسلاك البلاستيك PVC.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات
أ-	قائمة كاملة بالمواد والمعدات المقترح استخدامها في العمل
1- تشمل القائمة اسم الصانع ونوعية المادة أو المعدات مثل الطراز والأنواع أو أرقام الكتالوج وذلك للتحديد الكامل والسريع للنوعية.
2-	مجموعة كاملة من الكتالوجات التي تغطى هذه التقديمات.
3-	إذا لم يكن الكتالوج يوضح المطابقة للمواصفة القياسية المطلوبة حسب المواصفات المحددة تقدم شهادة إضافية تثبت المطابقة.
ب- تقدم رسومات تفصيلية للمعدات التي لم تحدد نوعيتها بوضوح بالمعلومات الواردة أعلاه والتي يجب أن تقدم وينبغي أن لا تقتصر على الخزائن ولوحات المفاتيح وموصلات التوزيع والدعامات والمجارى تحت الأرضيات.
ج-	العينات يجب ان تقدم لكل بند محدد بهذه المواصفات لاعتماد المهندس قبل اعداد أمر التوريد .
د-	بطاقات الاختبار المعملي المطلوبة
1-	بطاقات تفي بالمتطلبات.
2-	مدرجة فقط بالقائمة: تقدم نسخة من القائمة.
3-	غير مدرجة بالقائمة أو عليها بطاقة: يقدم بيان من مختبر معتمد للاختبارات أو هيئة توضح أن البند قد تم اختباره طبقا للإجراءات المطلوبة وان المنتج يفي بجميع المتطلبات.
هـ- نتائج الاختبار: تقدم نتائج اختبار للاداء المرضي للكوابل والمعدات الاخرى لاعتماد المهندس.

1/4	النقل والمناولة والتخزين
أ- جميع المواد والمعدات المحددة في هذا القسم يتم توريدها في عبوات وحاويات الصانع الأصلية الجديدة والمغلفة والتي تحمل اسم الصانع والبطاقة.
ب-	تخزن المواد الغير مستخدمة في منطقة مغلقة جيدة التهوية مع حمايتها من الاتساخ والأتربة والرطوبة وأشعة الشمس المباشرة ودرجات الحرارة المرتفعة.
ج-	لمزيد من المتطلبات يجب إتباع تعليمات الصانع الكتابية بشأن التخزين والمناولة.

1/5	الضمان
أ-	تقديم ضمان كتابي موقع من المقاول والصانع لفترة عام من تاريخ التسليم الابتدائي ويغطى الضمان الإصلاح والاستبدال للمواد المصنعة والمعيبة حسب توجيهات المهندس. اذا كان ضمان المقاول لاى معدة اكبر من عام طبقا للعرف القياسي فأنه يجب تقديم مثل تلك الضمانات ايضا .

1/6	ضمان الجودة
أ- مؤهلات الصانع: شركه متخصصة منتظمة في تصنيع النظم الكهربائية ومكوناتها وأن تكون منتجاتها قد سبق استخدامها بشكل مرضى في خدمات مشابهة لمدة لا تقل عن 5 سنوات وتخضع لموافقة المهندس.
ب-	مؤهلات القائم بالتركيب: مقاول من الباطن متخصص وذو خبرة وان يكون معتمد من الصانع ويخضع لاعتماد المهندس.
ج-	تكون جميع المكونات والتركيبات مطابقة لمتطلبات اللوائح والمواصفات القياسية المحددة .
د-	تكون كافة المواد والمعدات والمنتجات بقدرة عالية الكفاءة وتكون متطابقة مع الإصدارات الأخيرة منANCI / ASHRAE / IESNA standard 90.1-2001 and IECC – code 2000 وتكون متوفرة بقطع الغيار بالأسواق المحلية لتقليل تكاليف التشغيل الجارية وتكاليف الصيانة.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات
2/1	مجارى التمديدات الكهربائية
أ- مجارى التمديدات الداخلية: مجارى التمديدات للأسلاك داخل المبنى تكون مبيتة في الخرسانة والمباني الخرسانية (CMU) وتكون من مواسير البلاستيك البولي فنيل كلوريد PVC المطابقة لمقاييس SASO 254/255 أو SASO 14/15 تصنيف IV أو ASTM D1785 جدول 40 مع تركيبات مناسبة مثل طباب النهايات أو وصلة ومهيئات طرفية. تستخدم مجارى التمديدات البلاستيك البولي فنيل كلوريد PVC في الجدران المعرضة للرطوبة وغيرها من مواقع طبقا لمقاييس NEC 347 بحيث تكون مبيتة في الخرسانة. جميع التمديدات المركبة سطحيا ظاهرة وداخل الحوائط الجافة تكون من مواسير الصلب المجلفن المطابقة لمقاييسSASO 1011 أو ANSI C80.1 أو BS 1387 وتكون تركيبات مواسير الصلب مطابقة للمواصفة القياسية ANSI C80.4. تكون مجارى التمديدات للأسلاك أعلى الأسقف المعلقة (باستثناء الأماكن المستخدم بها حوامل الكوابل) نوع (EMT) مطابقة للمواصفة القياسية ANSI C80.3 مع مجموعة التركيبات المسننة . تكون مجارى التمديدات للفواصل (القواطيع) القابلة للفك مثبتة داخل الفواصل وتكون من منتجات الصانع القياسية.
ب-	مجارى التمديدات للتركيبات الخارجية تحت الأرض باستثناء الأماكن الموضح بها مجموعة مجارى للتمديدات تكون من النوع المدفون مباشرة من مواسير البلاستيك البولي فنيل كلوريد PVC الصلبة تصنيف IV مطابقة لمقاييس SASO 14/15 أو جدول 40 المطابقة للمواصفة القياسية ASTMD1785 أو ما يعادلها. مواسير التمديدات اسفل مناطق الحركة تكون مغلفة بالخرسانة.
جب- المسارات المرنة تكون من الصلب المجلفن المطابقة لمقاييس ANSI/UL1 وتكون المسارات المرنة في المناطق المعرضة للبلل من النوع محكم العزل.
دج-	مجموعة مجارى التمديدات: تكون مجموعات مجارى التمديدات للمرافق الأرضية من البلاستيك البولي فنيل كلوريد UPVC الصلبة المطابقة لمقاييس SASO 14/15 تصنيف IV أو ASTM D1785 جدول 40 مع نوعية قطع تركيبات ملائمة . تكون مجموعات مجارى التمديدات مغلفة في الخرسانة بمناطق الحركة المرورية ويكون المقاس حسب الموضح بالرسومات أو حسب اعتماد المهندس.
هـد-	حوامل الكابلات. تكون من النوع المتوسط التحمل ومثقبة وتك䙈ن قناة بعمق ثابت 25مم مع حواف راجعة. تكون حوامل الكوابل والملحقات من الإنتاج القياسي للصانع من ألواح صلب مجلفنة بالغمس الساخن بعد التصنيع طبقا للمواصفة القياسية BS729 لائحة G أو ما يعادله من المواصفات القياسية. يتم توريد حوامل الكوابل بغطاء مزود بفتحات من الصلب المجلفن (حيثما هو مطلوب) ونظام تدعيم والملحقات شاملا وصلات الأكواع والتيهات (Tees) والصواعد والتوصيلات والمخفضات . تكون حوامل الكابلات بمقاسات وأنواع حسب المحدد بالرسومات . تركب علامات تحذيرية بأحرف سوداء على خلفية صفراء بالعربية والإنجليزية بأماكن واضحة على/ أو بالقرب من حوامل الكابلات تتضمن الكتابة التالية " تحذير لا تستخدم ممرات للمشاة أو سلالم أو لاستناد السلالم أو الأشخاص).
وهـ-	ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك يكون الحد الأدنى لمقاسات قطر مجارى التمديدات للتركيبات الداخلية يكون 20مم وللتركيبات الخارجية 25مم.
زو-	نظام بيانات الحاسب الآلي: يتم توفير نظام مجارى تمديدات ومخارج (صناديق اتصال) بمناطق المباني. مخارج وصناديق الاتصال لمخارج البيانات يتم وضعها مجاورة لمخارج المقابس والتي يتم توصيلها بوحدات التغذية بالطاقة غير المنقطعة (UPS) إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك . تتكون مسارات الأسلاك من مواسير التمديدات ومجارى التوزيع المعدنية والتي يتم توصيلها إلى لوحة توصيل. توصل لوحات التوصيل داخليا بمواسير التمديدات ومواسير تمديدات إضافية توصل بجوار السنترال (P.A.B.X) للاستفادة من البيانات الخارجية مستقبلا إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/2	الأسلاك والكوابل
‌أ-	عام: تصنع جميع الأسلاك والكوابل طبقا للمواصفات القياسية IEC/DIN/BS/UL وتكون جميع الأسلاك والكوابل مصنعة من موصلات نحاس صلبة عالية التوصيل حتى 6مم2 وأسلاك وجدائل صغيرة لجميع المقاسات الأخرى من الأسلاك/الكوابل. تكون الجدائل طبقا لمقاييس B Class ASTM ومتحدة المركز لمقاس موصلات AWG أو MCM ودائرية غير منضغطة طبقا لمقاييس Class 2 IEC 228 للموصلات المترية الأبعاد . يكون مقاس الكبل / السلك طبقا لما هو موضح بالرسومات . جميع كوابل الهاتف تكون طبقا لمواصفات PTT - MAT001.
‌ب-	كوابل التغذية
1-	موصل نحاسي 600/1000 فولت ، XLPE ، ترابط متصالب بولي ايثلين معزول ، 590 درجة مئوية ومطابقة للمواصفات القياسية المذكورة أعلاه ويتم تركيبها في المجارى حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
2-	تكون موصل نحاس 600/1000 فولت ، عزل PVC 85 درجة مئوية طبقا للموصفات القياسية المذكورة أعلاه.
ج-	تكون أسلاك الدائرة الفرعية للطاقة والإنارة من موصلات 600/1000 فولت ، نوع NYA ، تعزل PVC ودرجة حرارة 585 درجة مئوية ومطابقا للمواصفات القياسية المذكورة أعلاه.
د -	كوابل الإنارة الخارجية : موصل نحاسي 600/1000 فولت نوت TNA, XLPE معزولة 85 درجة مئوية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية المذكورة أعلاه وتكون معزولة بمجارى حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
هـ- الكوابل التي تدفن مباشرة : موصل نحاسي 600/1000 فولت ،XLPE ترابط متقاطع بوليثلين معزولة مدرعة ومسلحة بأسلاك صلب مغلفة بمادة البولي فنيل كلوريد PVC .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/3	العلب والتركيبات
أ-	جميع العلب الموردة بنظام الأسلاك ومجارى التمديدات تكون مطابقة للمواصفة القياسية ansi/ul 514 أو bs وتكون مناسبة للأجهزة المركبة.
ب-	العلب للمواضع العادية أو التركيبات المتساطحة تكون من ألواح الصلب المطلاة بالزنك أو الكادميوم طبقا لمتطلبات اللوائح القياسية . العلب للتركيب الخارجي المتساطح تكون بأطواق ومجلفنة بالغمس الساخن.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/3	العلب والتركيبات
أ-	جميع العلب الموردة بنظام الأسلاك ومجارى التمديدات تكون مطابقة للمواصفة القياسية ansi/ul 514 أو bs وتكون مناسبة للأجهزة المركبة.
ب-	العلب للمواضع العادية أو التركيبات المتساطحة تكون من ألواح الصلب المطلاة بالزنك أو الكادميوم طبقا لمتطلبات اللوائح القياسية . العلب للتركيب الخارجي المتساطح تكون بأطواق ومجلفنة بالغمس الساخن.
ج-	العلب للمواضع المكشوفة والمعرضة لظروف الرطوبة تكون معدن مصبوب بصرة مسننة. يكون التشطيب إما بطلاء كهربائي كادميوم/زنك أو مجلفن بالغمس الساخن. العلب للمواضع المكشوفة الخارجية تكون مماثلة باستثناء تزويدها بأطواق.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/4	المقابس والمفاتيح 
أ-	عام : ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك فإن جميع المقابس والمفاتيح تكون مطابقة للمواصفات القياسيةUL, CSA, or NEMA SASO, BS, . تكون كافة المخارج الاحادية القطب من نوع universal type بثلاثة مداخل ( نوع تأريض ) لكى يكون ملائم للعمل مع أغلب انواع المقابس الاروبية والامريكية للتوصيل بدون الحاجة الى استخدام وحدة توصيل اضافية. بالاستخدامات السكنية تركب مقابس المخارج من الانواع المزودة بغطاء حماية للحماية الاضافية. 
ب-	أغطية المخارج والمفاتيح: تكون جميع الأغطية من نوع القطعة الواحدة وبتصميم حسب المعتمد من المهندس . جميع المخارج يجب أن تكون مناسبة للعلب والمخارج والمفاتيح المركبة. تكون أغطية مخارج الهاتف قادرة على استيعاب قابس هاتف. 
ج-	مقابس فردية أو زوجية : 15 و/أو 20 أمبير ، 60 هيرتز ، أحادي القطب أو ثلاثي الأقطاب ، 3 أسلاك أو 5 أسلاك ، نوع تأريض مع فتحات استقطاب متوازية مطابقة للمواصفة القياسية ANSI/UL 498 أوNEMA 6-15R أو BS أو أي مواصفة قياسية مماثلة ويكون جهد الفولت وفقا للموضح بالرسومات وتكون مزودة بمفتاح أو بدون وفقا للموضح بالرسومات.
د-	مقابس فردية أو زوجية : 15 و/أو 20 أمبير ، 60 هيرتز ، أحادي القطب أو ثلاثي الأقطاب ، 3 أسلاك أو 5 أسلاك ، نوع NEMA 6-20 R ، يكون جهد الفولت وفقا للموضح بالرسومات وتكون مزودة بمفتاح أو بدون وفقا للموضح بالرسومات.
هـد- المقابس المحكمة ضد عوامل المناخ: مقابس زوجية مركبة في علب معدنية متساطحة أو مكشوفة من معدن مصبوب بأطواق وأغطية عازلة لعوامل المناخ لكل فتحة مقبس ومطابقة للمواصفة القياسية NEMA - WP-1 مع قاطع دائرة أرضى حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
وهـ-	مفاتيح الفصل : تكون من النوعية غير المجهزة بمنصهرات وبقدرات حسب المحدد بالرسومات وتحتوى على مفاتيح 1 أو 3 أطوار وتكون المفاتيح الخارجية محكمة ضد تأثير العوامل الجوية بصندوق مطابق لمواصفة NEMA 3 . 
زو-	المفاتيح الجدارية: تكون طبقا لمواصفات فئة التيار المتردد (AC) مغلفة بإحكام ومن النوع القلاب ومطـابقـة للمواصفات القياسية SASO 51 and 52, UL, CSA, or ANSI/UL 20 وبسعات حسب المحدد للاستخدام للتيار المتردد فقط.
حز-	مفاتيح تخفيض الإضاءة: تكون من نوع التحكم الدوار من فئة المواصفات وبتركيب متساطح ومجموعة دوائر صلبة الأجزاء وبسعة 20 أمبير ، بقدرة جهد فولت وفقا للموضح بالرسومات ، 60 هيرتز وتكون بتشطيب مماثل للمفاتيح/ المقابس في نفس الغرفة المحددة.
طح-	أزرار ضغط: أزرار الضغط للإنارة تكون عامة الأغراض ومركبة سطحيا ومدرجة لدى UL للخدمة القياسية غير مضيئة ومحكمة ضد الماء وبسعة حسب الموضح بالرسومات . وحدات أزرار الضغط تكون للتشغيل العادي فتح/قفل.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/5	توصيلات المعدات
أ-	تكون حدود أعمال مقاول أعمال الكهرباء حتى توريد مخارج المعدات أو الأجهزة الموردة بواسطة الأعمال الأخرى ويكون مقاول أعمال الكهرباء مسئولا عن توفير تغذية الطاقة وتمديدات الأسلاك/ الكوابل لمعدات وأجهزة الأعمال الأخرى.

2/6	مركز التحكم بالمحركات 
أ-	يكون مركز التحكم بالمحركات مطابقا لمتطلبات المواصفات القياسية ANSI/UL 508 ويحتوى على وحدات تحكم وبوادئ تشغيل ويكون بقدرة الحصان . تكون البنود أمثال مفاتيح العوامة ومفاتيح الضغط والمرحلات المسـاعدة بسعات شدة تيار وجهد مطابقة للمواصفة NEMA IC 1-18.20 للمرحلات B Class . تكون جميع البنود 60 هيرتز ومدرجة بقائمة UL أو مطابقة لمقاييس IEC. 

2/7	التلامس في أجهزة التحكم المتنوعة
أ-	البنود مثل مفاتيح العوامة ومفاتيح الضغط والمرحلات المساعدة تكون بسعة تيار وجهد طبقا للمواصفة القياسية NEMA IC-1-18-20 لمرحلات الفئة B. جميع البنود تكون 60 هيرتز ومدرجة لدى UL.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/8	لوحات التوزيع الرئيسية للضغط المنخفض
أ-	يكون تجميع لوحات التوزيع الرئيسية للضغط المنخفض بالتصنيع في قوائم حرة حجمية مثبتة بمسامير مسننة أو إطارات صلب ملحومة بقوة كافية لتحمل التثبيت وتحمل أحمال قواطع التيار وتكون مطابقة للمتطلبات السابق ذكرها في هذا القسم. تكون لوحات مفاتيح الضغط المنخفض كاملة بوحدات التحكم والملحقات اللازمة . تكون درجة حماية لوحات توزيع الضغط المنخفض IP40 أو ما يماثلها وتصنع وفقا لمتطلبات المواصفة القياسية IEC, DIN-VDE أو المواصفة المكافئة ANSI / UL . 

2/9	لوحات المفاتيح الكهربائية
أ- تكون لوحات دوائر الأجهزة الفرعية والإنارة مزودة بقاطع دائرة نوع I ومطابقة للمواصفات القياسية ANSI/UL50 أو IEC.
ب-	تكون لوحات التوزيع والطاقة والتغذية مزودة بقاطع دائرة نوع I بواجهة مصمتة ومطابقة للمواصفات القياسية ANSI/UL 67, U.O.N. أو IEC.
ج-	ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك بالرسومات فإن الحد الأدنى لسعات قطع قاطع الدائرة (متناظر RMS) تكون 15000 أمبير للطور الواحد للوحة الفرعية وتكون50000 أمبير للوحات التوزيع الرئيسية. سعة مدى القاطع تكون حسب الموضح وللوحدات ذات مستوى خلل يزيد عن 50000 أمبير يتم تركيب قاطع يحد من التيار الداخل ليمد قصور دائرة أمبيرات التيار للمستوى المذكور عالية. سعة مدى القاطع تكون حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
قواطع الدائرة متعددة الأقطاب تكون من نوع الفصل اليدوي العادي بذراع تشغيل مفردة . الأذرع المتصلة غير مقبول . تكون قواطع الدائرة من النوع المثبت بمسامير ملولبة. قواطع الدائرة من نوع التوصيل بالضغط Plug in غير مقبولة.
د-	يحب أن لا تتجاوز ارتفاعات اللوحات 1950 مم وتركب بحيث يكون ارتفاع قمة مقبض التشغيل لا يتجاوز ارتفاع 1950مم من الأرضية.
هـ-	يتم طبع دليل لبيان الحمل الذي تخدمه كل دائرة ويتم وضعة في غلاف حماية.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/10	مفاتيح الأمان وقواطع الدائرة والفيوزات (المنصهرات)
أ-	يكون لمفاتيح الأمان غلاف مطابق للمواصفة القياسية NEMA 1 للاستخدام الداخلي (Indoor) - بغلاف عام الأغراض ولوحات مسميات معدنية وغطاء واجهة مركب بحيث يحتوى على مفتاح ورقم الكتالوج وسعة القدرة HPوبمقبض أوضاع سهلة التمييز وقابله للقفل في وضع القفل (Off) وريش مرئية غير قابله للعبث وآلية سريعة الوصل والقطع ومجموعة مفتاح ومجموعة إضافية بمقبض تشغيل لجزء متمم لقاعدة الغطاء. يكون الغطاء من نوع N䁅MA 3R للاستخدام الخارجي.
ب-	قواطع الدائرة بغطاء مصبوب تكون من النوع المغلق بمسامير ملولبة. القواطع المتعددة الأقطاب تكون بمقبض تشغيل واحد بفصل يدوي عادى. تعمل القواطع بمقبض نوع مفصلي وتكون بآلية سريعة الوصل والقطع بحيث تكون حرة المدى ميكانيكيا وبحيث أن الملامسات لن تحجز مغلقة ضد قصور الدوائر والتيارات غير العادية. تكون الملامسات من النوع غير الملحوم بسبيكة الفضة. تكون كافة قواطع الدائرة ذات السعة الأعلى من 800 أمبير مزودة بمحرك. تكون كافة قواطع الدائرة الرئيسية قواطع دائرة هوائية وتكون مزودة بمحرك ومن نوعية متحركة بالسحب.
ج-	منصهرات الجهد المنخفض العادية تكون من النوع الخرطوشي للاستخدام مرة واحدة وتحمل علامة UL.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/11	وسائل فصل المحرك
أ- يكون كل محرك مطابقا للمواصفة القياسية nema 3r عالي التحمل بوسائل فصل للاستعمال الخارجي وnema 1 ووسائل فصل داخليا حسب مقاييس ansi/nfpa 70.
ب-	للمحركات أحادية الطور يكون مقبولا توريد مفتاح مفصلي أحادى أو ثنائي الأقطاب ومعاير فقط للتيار المتردد ويكون مقبولا للسعات أقل من 50 أمبير على أن تكون سعة الأمبير للمفتاح على الأقل 125% لسعة المحرك . يكون المفتاح من النوع القابل للقفل.
-	مفاتيح الأمان المغلفة تكون بسعة قدرة حصان طبقا للمواصفة القياسية ansi/ul 98.
-	تفصل المفاتيح جميع الموصلات تحت الأرض.

2/12	قضبان التأريض
أ-	ارجع إلى القسم 452 16 - التأريض


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/13	الإنارة
أ- المصابيح تكون من النوع المناسب لسعات القدرة والجهد يتم توريدها وتركيبها في كل وحدة إنارة .
ب-	المصابيح المتوهجة تكون بتيار متردد بجهد فولت حسب المحدد بالرسومات داخل زجاج مصنفر بقاعدة ملولبة 16 أمبير وحماية قصوى ما لم ينص على غير ذلك.
ج-	مصابيح فلورسنت لتيار متردد بجهد فولت حسب المحدد بالرسومات من نوع بمسمارين بلون ابيض هادى لا تتطلب مفاتيح بدء تشغيل ومطابقة للمواصفة القياسية ANSI C78.1.
د-	تكون بادئات تشغيل مصابيح الفلورسنت 36 وات وأعلى بادئات تشغيل الكترونية عالية التردد (High frequency electronic ballast ) وبمعامل طاقة عالي. يجب أن لا يكون معامل الطاقة اقل من 90% وتكون مزودة بإعادة ضبط أوتوماتيكية وفئة وقاية حراريةP. تكون من نوع منخفض الحرارة. تكون بادئات التشغيل الخاصة بمصابيح الفلورسنت الانبوبية ذات باعث مسبق التسخين وتكون مطابقة لمقاييس مواصفات م ق س 146 و م ق س 147 كما تكون من النوعية التى تقوم باشعال المصابيح بدون ارتعاش . أجهزة البدء (غير البادئات المتوهجة) تكون مطابقة لمقاييس مواصفات م ق س 1493 و م ق س 1494 ومقاييس IEC 60926, IEC 60927 . تكون بادئات تشغيل مصابيح الفلورسنت من 18 وات الى 65 وات ويكون مدى حرارة الاشعال من 20 الى 80 درجة مئوية وتكون بادئات تشغيل إليكترونية ذات التردد العالي (High frequency electronic ballast ) لمصابيح الفلورسنت الانبوبية . تكون وحدات انارة الطوارئ نوع (LED) ونوع فلورسنت.
هـ-	أينما يحدد بالرسومات يتم تزويد وحدات إنارة الطوارئ بنظام بطاريات طوارئ مركزية للتغذية بالخصائص التالية :
1-	الخزانة : تكون خزانة رأسية مصنعة من الواح الصلب المطلية باللون الرمادي الفاتح مع باب أمامي من البلاستيك الشفاف.
2-	درجة الحرارة المحيطة : من - 5 درجة مئوية الى 35 درجة مئوية للخزانة .
3-	التركيب : تركب قائمة حرة .
4-مدخل الكبل : يكون مدخل الكبل من أعلى وأسفل الخزانة .
5-السعة : 
أ)	معدل الجهد : يكون وفقا للمحدد بالرسومات ، 60 هيرتز .
ب)	يجب ان تكون الوحدات بلوحة تحكم قابلة للبرمجة مع شاشة عرض بأربع سطور وتشغيل متوازي .
ج)	يتم تحديد قدرة نظام تغذية الطوارئ وفقا لنوع وحدات الانارة المختارة وقدرتها وظروف التركيب .
د)	تكون تغذية البطارية فى حالة تشغيل الطوارئ 220 فولت تيار مستمر .
6-	يجب ان تكون البطاريات بطاريات لا تحتاج الى صيانة ومحكمة ضد التسرب . تكون البطاريات مجموعة من أنظمة تغذية طاقة مركزية مع وشاشة تحكم بتشغيل الانارة ونماذج مفاتيح الإنارة وشاحنات تعويض ودوائر تيار ومرحلات وسيطة ومنتقي الطور . 
و-	تكون مصابيح الضغط العالي تفريغ بخار زئبق أو بخار صوديوم أو Metal halide ببجهد فولت حسب المحدد بالرسومات وتيار متردد وبقاعدة ملولبة.
ز-	أنواع تركيبات الإنارة تكون طبقا للموضح بالرسومات .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/14	مفاتيح خفض شدة الإنارة
أ-	مفاتيح التخفيض والتحويل: تكون كل وحدة تامة التغليف بتوصيلات خلفية منفصلة لإشارات التحكم والطاقة. تكون وحدات تخفيض شدة الإضاءة والمفاتيح بسعة مستمرة بحد أقصى 20 أمبير من حمل مصباح تنجستين أو حمل إنارة تغذية محول.

2/15	لوحات خفض شدة الإنارة
أ- تكون لوحات خفض شدة الإنارة من منتجات الصانع القياسية كاملة بجميع العناصر المطلوبة والملحقات. تكون السعات والمناطق التي تغطيها كل لوحة حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
ب-	حوامل تحكم الإنارة: حوامل تخفيض شدة الإنارة يتم توريدها كاملة بتمديدات الأسلاك والعوازل وحماية الدائرة الأولى (MCB’S ) وأطراف الضغط للتوصيل للتغذية الواردة ودوائر الحمل النهائي وعناصر التحكم الخارجية. تكون الحوامل بشكل أغطية قائمة بذاتها بمناطق وحدة منفصلة للعمومي وتمديدات تحكم جهد منخفضة إضافية. يتم توريد الحوامل مركب عليها جميع عناصر التحكم مع وحدات القياس وحماية MCB والتي تكون بسعة مناسبة طبقا لسعة المنطقة المناظرة.
ج-	وحدات التخفيض والتحويل: تكون كل وحدة تامة التغليف من نوع التوصيل بالضغط المباشر(Plug in) بتوصيلات خلفية منفصلة لإشارات التحكم والطاقة. تكون وحدات تخفيض شدة الإضاءة والمفاتيح بسعة مستمرة بحد أقصى 20 أمبير من حمل مصباح تنجستين أو حمل إنارة تغذية محول.
د-	نظام التحكم 
تكون الوحدات من نوع التوصيل بالضغط المباشر (Plug in) وملحقات التوزيع المركبة اللازمة ويتم التحكم بها بواسطة وحدة معالجة دقيقة أو أكثر للتحكم والتي توفر جميع الخدمات التالية بواسطة وصلة بيانات بثلاث أسلاك مفردة (موردة ومركبة بواسطة مقاول الكهرباء) لتوصيل وحدات التحكم وجميع محطات انتقاءات المناظر المرتبطة المستخدمة لعمل تغيير الإنارة المطلوب.
تكون وظيفة مستوى الشدة التلقائية لأي أو جميع قنوات التحكم في كل منظر وزمن الاختفاء لكل منظر وجميع القيم المسندة تكون بواسطة مبرمج صانع مناظر محمول يدويا والذي يتم توصيلة إلى أي متحكم مناظر أو أي محطة انتقاء مناظر خارجية. المحطات الخارجية لانتقاء المناظر تكون بصفائح تركيب متساطحة نحاس مصقول وبأزرار حفظ 7 أو 9 أو 10 أو 11 وكل منها مزودة بمصباح بيان LED لتشغيل المناظر وتزود بمقبس مصغر مقارن مع مبرمج صانع المناظر.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/16	ملامسات الإنارة
أ-	تكون من نوع الانطباق الكهربائي بملامسات طاقة قطع مزدوجة من سبيكة فضة قادرة بشكل مستمر على حمل وتوصيل وقطع آي حمل في نطاق سعات الملامس بدون مساعدة ملامسات قوس كهربائي. الملامسات القوسية المساعدة غير مقبولة. جميع الملامسات تكون من النوع القابل للإزالة بدون تعطيل خطوط وأحمال الأسلاك. يجب أن يعمل ملف التشغيل على تردد 60 هيرتز وجهد حسب المطلوب. تكون الملامسات داخل صندوق من ألواح معدنية عام الأغراض. يمكن تركيب ملامسات الإنارة في نفس صندوق لوحة المفاتيح الكهربائية ذات العلاقة.


2/17	الخلايا الكهروضوئية 
أ- الخلايا الضوئية تكون أجهزة متساطحة التركيب ومحكمة ضد المناخ للتحكم بالإنارة الخارجية حسب الموضح بالرسومات . يكون هناك كاشف لقراءة وترجمة شدة الإنارة إلى أمر تشغيل فتح وقفل. تكون مصنعة من خلية سولفيك كادميوم والتي تكون شبة موصلة وتتغير مقاومتها تبعا لشدة الإنارة أو هبوطها.
ب-	مفتاح أحادى القطب انطباقي العمل ويتم التحكم فيه بالتيار المار في الخلية ويكون السخان المركب على شريط ثنائي المعدن متصل على التوالي مع الخلية ويكون كل من المكونين متصلين بمصدر كهربائي. الاختلاف في المقاومة للخلية نتيجة لتغير شدة ضوء النهار يغير التأثير الحراري للشريط ثنائي المعدن وبمعايرة دقيقة يتم تحديد نقطة التشغيل.
ج-	تكون الخلية مغلفة في غطاء مقاوم للصدمات شفاف لحماية الخلية من التلف أو الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وتكون الخلية الكهروضوئية محكمة ضد المناخ بشكل محكم ولا تتأثر بالرطوبة أو التغير في درجة الحرارة وتكون الخلية الكهروضوئية بقدرة جهد فولت وفقا للموضح بالرسومات وأحادية القطب وأحادية المدى وبسعة الحمل الذي تخدمه . يكون التشغيل والإيقاف قابل للضبط بالموقع.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/18	مفتاح التوقيت
أ-	يكون مفتاح متزامن 24 ساعة قرص دوار للوقت بزنبرك عكسي للتحكم بالتشغيل والوصل والفصل المتتالي لدوائر الإضاءة . يكون مفتاح التوقيت بمعايرة 10 أمبير عند قدرة جهد الفولت وفقا للموضح بالرسومات ويشغل بمحرك متزامن مصغر ببدء ذاتي للتشغيل عند جهد الخط . يجب أن يتضمن المفتاح آلية زنبرك عكسي تسمح حتى إلى 12 ساعة تشغيل في حالة انقطاع التيار . يجب أن يغلف المفتاح بغلاف عازل للأتربة بنافذة زجاجية .

2/19	أعمدة الإنارة
أ- يتم توريد منتجات الصانع القياسية من أعمدة الإنارة من الصلب المجلفن بمقاسات حسب الموضح بالرسومات . يكون سمك لوح الصلب والقطاع العرضي للعمود مناسبا لارتفاع العمود وسرعة رياح 160 كم/ساعة تهب في اتجاهات عشوائية.
تكون الأعمدة كاملة بجميع الملحقات المطلوبة وكوابل الإنارة. تكون جميع مكونات العمود مجلفنة بالغمس الساخن بعد التصنيع. يكون الحد الأدنى لسمك طبقة الزنك 500 جم/م2 من داخل وخارج العمود.

2/20	شريط العلامات
أ-	شريط بلاستيك بولي ايثلين بقلب معدني وبعرض 150 مم وسمك اسمي 100 ميكرون ويتم توريده من مورد معتمد. يكون متصل الطباعة بالعربية والإنجليزية على التوالي بكلمات "تحذير خط كهرباء/هاتف مدفون بالأسفل "وحسب المطلوب.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2/21	فتحات التفتيش وفتحات الكشف
أ-	تكون من الخرسانة المسلحة المصبوبة في الموقع بمقاسات حسب الموضح بالرسومات . تكون الخرسانة من الفئة 30 المطابقة للقسم 300 3 - الخرسانة المصبوبة في الموقع بنوع أسمنت v . تكون جميع الأسطح الداخلية مطلاة بطبقتين سمك 650 ميكرون ايبوكسى قار الفحم. تكون جميع الأسطح الخارجية طبقة واحدة تامة الإلصاق وبسمك 4 مم غشاء مضاد للمناخ وطبقة سمك 3مم لوح وقاية مشبع بالبيتومين.
ب-	أغطية فتحات التفتيش: تكون الأغطية والإطارات من الحديد الزهر الرمادي المصبوب عالي التحمل لمناطق الحركة المرورية ومتوسط التحمل للمناطق الأخرى وتكون جميعا مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية astm a48 أو bs 497 - ملحق a - يكون النوع والمقاس حسب الموضح بالرسومات أو حسب اختيار المهندس وتكون الكلمات "كهربائي" / "اتصالات" حسب المناسب بالعربية والإنجليزية محفورة على الغطاء.
ج-	درجات السلم (إذا كان مطلوب): توريد درجات السلم من منتجات الصانع القياسية بالأبعاد والتباعدات . تكون الدرجات بقطر 19مم من الصلب المجلفن قضبان مشكلة بالشكل المطلوب وتكون مزودة بسطح مانع للانزلاق على قمة كل درجة. يتم تركيب الدرجات أثناء صب الحوائط الخرسانية المسلحة.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (3) : التنفيذ
3/1	اعتبارات عامة
أ- يتم التركيب طبقا للأحكام المطبقة من اللائحة الوطنية الكهربائية واللائحة الوطنية للسلامة الكهربائية.
ب-	توضح الرسومات المدى والمواضع العامة وتوزيع المعدات ومجارى التمديدات وتمديدات الأسلاك.
1- يجب على المقاول دراسة الرسومات والتفاصيل واستكمالا للرسومات المذكورة عالية فإن جميع الأعمال التي تنفذ يجب أن تكون مطابقة لرسومات الورشة التنفيذية المعتمدة. يجب أن تكون جميع المخارج والمعدات بالمواضع الصحيحة ويسهل الوصول إليها.
2-	توضع وحدات الإضاءة والمعدات والمخارج بالمواضع التي تجنب التداخل مع الأعمال الميكانيكية والإنشائية وتكون متناسقة المواضع مع أنظمة السقف.
3-	يتم تجميع وتركيب المعدات الرئيسية طبقا لتعليمات الصانع.
ج- يقوم المقاول بتوفير إمداد الطاقة إلى جميع المعدات والأجهزة المدارة كهربائيا حسب المطلوب بموجب الأقسام الأخرى من المواصفات و/أو حسب الموضح بالرسومات . يكون المقاول مسئولا عن الكوابل والتمديدات للطاقة حتى مخارج إمداد الطاقة أو أجهزة الفصل (إذا توفرت) لمعدة أو لجهاز محدد.
د- قام المقاول باستبدال المعدات أو استخدام معدات ينتج عنها أحمال زائدة وتغيير في المغذيات ومقاسات مجارى التمديدات مما ينتج عنه معدة حماية اكبر فإن تلك التغيرات لن تعتبر "أمر تغير إضافي".
و-	تقسيمات مناطق الحريق التى يتم عبورها أفقيا أو رأسيا بكابلات أو حوامل كابلات أو مجاري أسلاك أو أى تمديدات أخرى يجب ان يتم أحكامها بمادة منع انتقال حريق معتمدة وفقا لمتطلبات القسم 07270 – موقفات الحريق.

3/2 تمديد الكوابل بالدفن مباشرة
‌أ-	يتم تمديد الكوابل خارج الخندق من البكرات المتحركة ثم تمدد الكوابل بالخندق للسماح بالتمدد والانكماش.
‌ب-	الكوابل التي تعمل بأعلى من 600 فولت يتم تمديدها على عمق 1000مم على الأقل .
‌ج-	يجب تمديد الكوابل على مسافة أفقية لا تقل عن 1000مم من خطوط تغذية المياه وخطوط الصرف.
‌د-	يتم رص بلاطات خرسانية مسبقة الصب أعلى الكوابل المحددة وتكون البلاطات الخرسانية حسب التفاصيل بالرسومات . يتم تغطية الكوابل بسمك 200 مم على الأقل وذلك بطبقة من الرمل ويتم الردم والدك حول الكوابل يدويا. تكون بلاطات خرسانة التغطية من الأسمنت Type V وتكون ذات إجهاد ضغط 14 ميجا بسكال بعد 28 يوم . يتم فرش شريط تعريف بلاستيك مستمر باللون البرتقالي والأصفر بعرض 150 مم أعلى التغطية الخرسانية وعلى عمق 300 مم من سطح الأرض ويكون الشريط مطبوع بالكلمات التالية " تحذير خط كهرباء مدفون أسفل " باللغة العربية واللغة الإنجليزية وعلى مسافات بينية 1500مم من المركز.
هـ-	يتم وضع علامات خرسانية للكوابل بارتفاع 600 مم ومربعة الشكل بأبعاد 200 مم على الأقل عند كل انحراف في الاتجاه وعند كل نقطة وصل ولحام وحسب الموضح بالرسومات.
و‌-	الكوابل الرئيسية والثانوية وكوابل الإنارة العابرة أسفل الطرق وطرق القيادة والأماكن المرصوفة الأخرى تمدد في غلاف مجارى من الخرسانة المسلحة.
ز‌-	يتم توصيل الكوابل الرئيسية بتوصيل التسخين الانكماشي أو آي طريقة وفقا لتوصيات صانع الكوابل ويتجنب التوصيل ما أمكن ذلك.
ح-	يجب أن يقدم المقاول أسماء عمال لحام الوصل ولحام كوابل الضغط المتوسط المؤهلين ويتم عمل عينة للحام الكوابل بحضور المهندس للاعتماد قبل بدء العمل بلحام الكوابل.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

3/3	طرق تمديد الأسلاك
أ- مجارى التمديدات
1- يتم تركيب مجارى التمديدات طبقا للبنود 346 و 348 من المواصفة القياسية ansi/nfpa 70.
2-	الحد الأدنى لمجارى التمديدات لتمديدات دائرة فرعية يكون بقطر 20مم.
3-	تكون مجارى التمديدات مخفية في الجدران والأسقف والأرضيات حيثما هو ممكن وتكون على مسافة 150 مم من المجارى الموازية لمواسير الغاز والبخار والماء الساخن.
4-	تثبت وتؤمن مجارى التمديدات على مسافات بينية لا تزيد عن 2440مم.
5-	يجب أن يكون لمجارى التمديدات المكشوفة مجارى متوازية أو عمودية على الجدران أو العناصر الإنشائية أو تقاطعات المستويات الرأسية والأسقف.
6-	يجب تنفيذ الوصلات المنحنية أو التحويلية الجانبية التي تتم بالموقع للمواسير الصلب بوصلات مسننة معتم䘯ة أو بآلة ثنى المواسير.
7-	يجب أن تنفذ التغيرات في اتجاه مجارى الأسلاك إما بوصلات منحنية متناسقة أو بتركيبات مصبوبة.
8-	لا تركب مجارى الأسلاك المعيبة .
9-	مجارى التمديدات المعالجة بالشرائط في المواقع الرطبة أو المبتلة غير مقبولة.
10-	يراعى العناية بمنع وضع الملاط أو القاذورات أو النفايات على مجارى التمديدات والعلب والتركيبات والمعدات أثناء الإنشاء.
11-	تنظف مجارى التمديدات المسدودة من العوائق أو تستبدل.
12-	تثبت المواسير الصلب لتمديد الأسلاك على جميع العلب المعدنية الصلب والخزائن المصنوعة من ألواح معدن بصواميل مسننة.
13-	يجب تركيب جلب على أطراف جميع المواسير الصلب لتمديد الأسلاك وتكون من النوع المعزول حسب متطلبات ansi/nfpa 70. يجب تركيب أطراف طباب في نهايات جميع مواسير الـ pvc.
14-	تزود مجارى التمديدات التي تعبر وصلات التمدد في البلاطات الخرسانية بتركيبات تمددية مناسبة أو آي وسائل أخرى مناسبة لتعويض تمدد المبنى أو المنشآت.
15-	لا يسمح بتركيب الخوابير الخشبية الداخلة في الخرسانة أو البنايات كقاعدة لتثبيت مجارى التمديدات وكذلك يجب عدم لحام قنوات الأسلاك أو أطواق الأنابيب على الحديد الإنشائي.
16-	تثبت مجارى التمديدات بأطواق مواسير أو تثبيت بكوابيل جدارية وحوامل الأطواق أو مثبت سقفي على شكل أرجوحة وتثبت في الخشب بمسامير قلاووظ و بمسامير مفصلية على وحدات البناء المجوفة وبمسمار تمددي على الخرسانة أو قوالب الطوب أو بمسمار ملولب بدون صمولة أو مسامير ملحومة ومسننة على أعمال الصلب.
17-	يمكن قبول المثبتات النايلون من نوع مسماري الشكل أو مسامير الملولبة عديمة الرأس والتي تثبت بحشوة مسحوق ومزودة بحلقات تثبيت وصواميل بدلا من المسامير التمددية أو مسامير الخشب الملولبة أو المسامير الملولبة بدون صمولة. يجب عدم تركيب مجارى التمديدات التي يزيد قطرها على 25مم داخل بلاطات المباني الإنشائية.
ب- مواسير مجارى التمديدات القصيرة
1- يجب أن تزود مواسير التمديدات للتوصيل مع المعدات القائمة بذاتها بكوع قصير وقمة علوية قابلة للضبط من النحاس مزدوجة من النحاس أو البرونز الملولب من الداخل للتركيب وتركب متساطحة مع الأرضية النهائية.
2-	يجب تمديد الأسلاك في مواسير صلبة مسننة إلى المعدات باستثناء ما يتطلب غير ذلك يمكن استخدام مواسير الأسلاك المرنة والتي لا يزيد طولها على 300 مم فوق الأرضية بمسافة 150مم.
3-	تركب السدادات المتساطحة الملولبة التي يتم تحريكها بالمفك في مواسير الأسلاك التي لا يتم توصيلها إلى المعدات.
ج- التوصيلات المرنة ذات الطول القصير
1- توفر التوصيلات المرنة لجميع المحركات والمعدات المعرضة للاهتزازات أو الحركة.
2-	تستخدم مجارى التمديدات المرنة المحكمة ضد تسرب السوائل في جميع الأماكن المبتلة أو في الأماكن التي تركب فيها المحركات بحيث تكون مكشوفة في غرف المعدات الميكانيكية.
د- الأسلاك والكوابل
1- يجب أن تكون الموصلات في مجارى التمديدات من النحاس المعزول بالبلاستيك الحراري ما لم ينص في المواصفات أو يحدد خلاف ذلك.
2-	يمكن الانتفاع بالموصلات السلكية من مادة عازلة أو الوصلات الانضغاطية غير الملحومة في جميع وصلات التراكب حيثما أمكن ذلك.
3-	يجب التقليل من الوصلات الملحومة ميكانيكيا المعزولة بشريط إلى أقصى حد.
4-	يجب أن لا يقل حجم الموصلات عن الأحجام الموضحة.
5-	يجب أن تكون جميع الوصلات السلكية مغطاة بطبقتين من الشريط العازل المغطى بطبقتين من شريط احتكاكي. تستعمل جميع الأشرطة نصف ملفوفة.
6-	يجب أن لا يقل حجم موصلات الدائرة الفرعية عن 4مم2 باستثناء الدوائر التي تزيد على 30.48م من اللوحة إلى مركز الحمل فيتم استخدام موصل 6مم2.
7-	يجب أن لا يقل مساحة مقطع موصلات التحكم من بعد للفئة 1 عن 2.5 مم2 لأسلاك التحكم.
8-	الرمز والتعريف
أ) يتم تحديد تعريف الدوائر الفرعية برموز ملونة وتكون الرموز كالتالي:
طور أ = أحمر طور ب = اصفر طور ج = ازرق متعادل = اسود أرضى = أخضر/أصفر..
الوصلات الأصغر من 16مم2 يجب أن تكون بعزل ملون. الموصلات 16مم واكبر تلف بشريط ملون عند جميع العلب واللوحات ولوحات المفاتيح.
ب)	يتم تمييز موصل دائرة التحكم بواسطة موصلات معزولة ملونة بلون رمزي أو بعلامات ذاتية اللصق مغطاة بالبلاستيك ودائما مرتبة بعلامات معدنية مختومة أو آي وسائل معتمدة مماثلة.
ج)	يتم تحديد الموصل داخل كل علبة يوجد بها شريط وصل أو طرف.
د)	يجب تعريف أطراف توصيل دائرة التحكم للمعدات بدقة.
هـ)	يجب تعريف طرف التوصيل والموصل حسبما هو وارد في رسومات الورشة التنفيذية المعتمدة . لا تقبل العلامات اليدوية أو الحروف المكتوبة يدويا.
هـ-	العلب والدعامات
1- تجهز العلب الكهربائية في أنظمة الأسلاك وأنظمة مجارى التمديدات حيثما يطلب ذلك بشد الأسلاك وعمل التوصيلات وتركيب الأدوات والتركيبات.
2-	تكون علب مجارى التمديدات المعدنية من المعدن المصبوب ومزودة بصرة إذا كانت مركبة في الأماكن المبتلة وعندما تكون مركبة على السطح في السطوح الخارجية وفي الأماكن المعرضة للأخطار أو عندما تركب مكشوفة بارتفاع 2130مم فوق الأرضيات الخارجية أو الممرات.
3-	تكون العلب في المواقع الأخرى من ألواح الصلب أو البلاستيك.
4-	يكون لكل علبة كهربائية الحجم الذي تتطلبه المواصفة القياسية ansi/nfpa 70 بالنسبة لعدد الموصلات التي تحتوى عليها العلبة الكهربائية.
5-	يجب أن لا تقل العلب لتركيب تركيبات الإضاءة عن 100ملم ما عدا العلب الأصغر التي قد تستعمل إذا تطلب الشكل العام للتركيبات ذلك.
6-	يجب تـزويد العلب المركبة للأسلاك المغطاة بحلقات تمددية مناسبة أو أغطية من البلاستيك حسب المتطلبات.
7-	يجب أن تكون العلب التي تستعمل في جدران المباني مربعة الأركان كالبلاطة أو علب قياسية بأغطية ذات أركان مربعة كالبلاطة.
8-	يجب تزويد علب المعدن المصبوب المركبة في الأماكن المبتلة أو العلب المركبة بالتساطح مع خارج سطوح الجدران الخارجية بمانع تسرب.
9-	تجهز علب منفصلة للتركيبات المتساطحة أو الغائرة إذا تطلبت ذلك درجة حرارة تشغيل طرف توصيل التركيبات وتكون التركيبات معدة للإزالة للوصول إلى العلب الكهربائية ما لم تكن هناك فتحات مداخل للأسقف في الأسقف المعلقة يجب تثبيت جميع أغلفة التركيبات بدقة مع العناصر الإنشائية.
10-	التثبيت والدعم
أ) تكون أنواع المثبتات وطرق التثبيت بوجه عام وفقا لما ورد سابقا بمواصفات مواسير الأسلاك.
ب)	في الفراغات العلوية يجب إلا تكون العلب المعدنية المصبوبة المثبتة بالقلوظة في أنابيب الأسلاك بالضرورة منفصلة التثبيت إلا إذا كانت تستخدم لتثبيت الوحدة.
أما العلب المعدنية المصبوبة والتي لها موصلات غير مسننة والعلب المصنوعة من ألواح المعدن فيجب تثبيتها مباشرة مع العناصر الإنشائية للمبنى أو عن طريق قضبان تعليق.
ج)	إذا استخدمت قضبان التعليق فيجب أن يكون القضيب مثبتا في مجارى التمديدات على كلا جانبي العلبة الكهربائية ويجب أن تدعم بنوع مقبول من المثبتات لا يزيد عن 356مم من العلبة.
د)	على المقاول أن يرجع إلى الرسومات الأخرى للحصول على المعلومات الخاصة بأعماق صلب التسليح لتجنب التضارب عند التثبيت.
و- العلب الكهربائية المستعملة في نظام مجارى التمديدات
1- يجب أن لا يقل عمق العلب عن 38مم ما لم يتطلب الوضع الإنشائي علب اقل عمقا.
2-	يجب أن لا تقل العلب المخصصة لأغراض غير مخارج تركيبات الإضاءة عن 100مم مربعة ما عدا العلب بمقاس 100 × 50مم والتي يمكن استعمالها حيث تدخل مجرى تمديد واحد في المخرج.
ز- علب السحب
1- يجب أن لا تقل علب السحب عن الحد الأدنى للأبعاد التي تتطلبها مقاييس ansi/nfpa 70 ويجب أن تصنع العلب من الصلب المجلفن أو من المعدن المصبوب.
2-	تزود العلب بأغطية تثبت بالمسامير الملولبة.
3-	عندما تمر عدة موصلات تغذية من خلال علبة السحب يجب أن يكون على الموصلات علامات تعريف توضح بوضوح الخصائص الكهربائية ورقم الدائرة وعلامة اللوحة.
4-	الموصلات المغذية ذات الجهود المختلفة يجب أن تكون بعلب منفصلة وتكون دوائر الإشارات بعلب منفصلة عن علب دوائر القوى.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

3/4	أغطية المخارج والمفاتيح
أ- تركب أغطية المخارج والمفاتيح وجميع أطرافها الأربعة في تلامس مستمر مع سطح التشطيب النهائي للجدار بدون استخدام حشوات أو آي وسائل أخرى.
ب-	لا يسمح بحشوات بياض.
ج-	تركب الأغطية رأسية وبتفاوت في الاستقامة لا يزيد عن 4مم.

3/5	مجارى تمديدات الهاتف
أ- تركب مجارى تمديدات الهاتف وفقا للموضح بالرسومات بحيث لا يزيد طول التمديد عن:
1- 22.86م لقطر 20مم.
2-	45.73م لقطر 25 مم أو اكبر.
3-	يجب أن لا يحتوى مجرى التمديد على اكثر من اثنين (2) من الأكوان المنحنية 590 أو المكافئة لها.
ب- تركب علب سحب أو علب توزيع لتطابق الحدود السابق ذكرها سواء كانت أو لم تكن موضحة.
ج-	يجب أن لا تقل أنصاف الأقطار الداخلية لمجارى التمديدات المنحنية التي يبلغ قطرها 25مم أو اكبر عن عشره أمثال القطر الأسمى للموصل.
د-	يجب تركيب سلك نايلون أو مجدول للشد لا يقل عن 2.5 مم2 في جميع مجارى التمديدات الفرعية التي ستظل خالية مع تراخ لا يقل عن 203 مم يترك في كل من الطرفين.

3/6	الاختبارات
أ- بعد إتمام تركيب نظام الأسلاك الداخلي على المقاول أن يجرى اختبار تشغيل لقبول الأعمال.
ب-	يجب إثبات أن المعدات تعمل طبقا لمتطلبات المواصفات.
ج-	يجرى اختبار نظام التعريض حسب المواصفات الواردة في القسم 452 16 - التأريض.
د-	يجرى اختبارات المقاومة الأرضية (Megger) على دوائر الإضاءة والطاقة.
هـ-	يكون اختبار قواطع الدائرة والكابلات والاختبارات عموما مطابقا للنظام الوطني الكهربائي (NEC).
و-	تنجز جميع اختبارات توازن الطور (Phase bapancing) والحمل وتقدم بيانات هذه الاختبارات إلى المهندس.


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## نرنر (24 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## architect one (25 مارس 2010)

الإخوة الأعزاء بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## hananfadi (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## hananfadi (26 مارس 2010)

و هدا تققيم مني اليك


----------



## ريم احمد طارق (16 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رائع الف شكر 
تحية عطرة لك


----------



## architect one (13 مايو 2010)

الأخت هنادي وريم بارك الله بكما وشكراً للأخت هنادي على التقييم ولك مني مثله .


----------



## sameer alabsi (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed baroky (9 يناير 2011)

many thanks


----------

